# Mogadore Gold Rush



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Due to poor weather conditions and high winds I decided to take a break from the walleye grind in Cleveland. I went to Mogadore in search of some crappie on Saturday and then I tried again on Tuesday. I didn't catch one crappie on either trip but I did catch over 40 perch on the first trip and about 75 to 80 noticeably better size fish on the second trip. I mainly fished towards the dam in the channel 18 to 22 foot using crappie rigs and different ice fishing spoons and blade baits all were catching some fish. On the second trip I could not get a second rod in the water the action was like I've never seen even better than many trips to Erie in the past when the perch used to bite good there. The fish I kept range between 8 to 11 and 1/2 inches . I was ripping a blade bait similar to how you would walleye fishing and they were just smashing a quarter ounce thin Fisher black and chrome with a chunk of minnow on the front hook. Making it even more intense I was also using my Vexilar, the fish were very aggressive.! There were so many fish on my downscan on the bottom all you saw was white ovals scattered across the entire bottom of the lake anyway , way to go moggy, the lake keeps on surprising me. I can honestly say that I've fished Mogadore for roughly 35 years and have never caught fish this way before! Was able to bring home a one-man limit both trips! Take that Lake Erie


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful day's catch for Moggy.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow,way to to get it done eye. That is amazing!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You really stacked them up!!! I love those Johnson's Thinfisher vibes for all fish from perch and crappie to smallmouth and steelhead! I don't buy any other brand anymore. I like the ones with the blue and orange tint on the silver blade. They work great in the river below a waterfall or in heavy current.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I will be there later keeping them all thanks didnt want to waste gas!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pretty impressive


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Great catch


Eyegagger said:


> Due to poor weather conditions and high winds I decided to take a break from the walleye grind in Cleveland. I went to Mogadore in search of some crappie on Saturday and then I tried again on Tuesday. I didn't catch one crappie on either trip but I did catch over 40 perch on the first trip and about 75 to 80 noticeably better size fish on the second trip. I mainly fished towards the dam in the channel 18 to 22 foot using crappie rigs and different ice fishing spoons and blade baits all were catching some fish. On the second trip I could not get a second rod in the water the action was like I've never seen even better than many trips to Erie in the past when the perch used to bite good there. The fish I kept range between 8 to 11 and 1/2 inches . I was ripping a blade bait similar to how you would walleye fishing and they were just smashing a quarter ounce thin Fisher black and chrome with a chunk of minnow on the front hook. Making it even more intense I was also using my Vexilar, the fish were very aggressive.! There were so many fish on my downscan on the bottom all you saw was white ovals scattered across the entire bottom of the lake anyway , way to go moggy, the lake keeps on surprising me. I can honestly say that I've fished Mogadore for roughly 35 years and have never caught fish this way before! Was able to bring home a one-man limit both trips! Take that Lake Erie
> View attachment 331785
> View attachment 331791
> View attachment 331793
> ...


Great catch..!! That kind of Day is not a usual day for Moggy..... But when it happens... It's a true memory , that lasts forever... I've been there for days like you experienced.... They are Special...!! Thanks for sharing...!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Eyegagger.... Do you remember Verdene/Virdenne...She had a 16' red Lund??


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

sonar said:


> Hey Eyegagger.... Do you remember Verdene/Virdenne...She had a 16' red Lund??


I remember her, aint seen her for years.
She could catch'em. Launched and loaded that Lund like a champ
all by herself.


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I remember her, aint seen her for years.
> She could catch'em. Launched and loaded that Lund like a champ
> all by herself.


nice


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, Congratulations on striking Gold! And yes, once in 35 Years seems to be the average!
I did that exact same thing at Moggie(about "35"years ago!), got 37, 10-14" in 12' of water on pieces of crawler! I remember that day like yesterday! Out there, that's comparable to scoring that "buck of a lifetime"!(Have had many days with low numbers but never had a repeat of that day since!) There are schools of Jumbos available, just nearly impossible to find them because they are "constantly on the move foraging for food"(ice fishers here with underwater video "will" confirm this statement). Wingfoot, Milton, Nimi, and Mosquito are "very similar" to Mogadore in this regard. "Typically", on our inland lakes, if you happen to find some, 5 to 10 is a "very successful" day!(Obviously, you are not the "typical" fisherman!) They're there, then gone, "somewhere else"! You were very "lucky" to have located them(and kept them around!), not once but Twice!-JMHO.
Congrats, again!!


----------



## PSU01 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great report, great job. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> I remember her, aint seen her for years.
> She could catch'em. Launched and loaded that Lund like a champ
> all by herself.


I never saw her but there used to be an "old timer crew" back many years ago that fished in their(rowed) boats, usually singly!, off the creekbed just west of 43. Anytime on any given day, a few of them would be out there with their "long, extension fiberglas and/or bamboo, bobber-clad poles that looked to be 10 or more feet long.(I spoke to a couple of them once and "pried" some info out of them!) They fished nearly every day and mostly for perch. The long poles were so they could attach the bobber near the pole end of their line and fish deeper waters! Even those guys could usually only garner a hand-full of those golden morsels but since they did this several times a week, they could put together good numbers, then enjoy meals of their favorite fish!! "Father Time" must have caught up to them because you don't see this technique out there any more.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> I never saw her but there used to be an "old timer crew" back many years ago that fished in their(rowed) boats, usually singly!, off the creekbed just west of 43. Anytime on any given day, a few of them would be out there with their "long, extension fiberglas and/or bamboo, bobber-clad poles that looked to be 10 or more feet long.(I spoke to a couple of them once and "pried" some info out of them!) They fished nearly every day and mostly for perch. The long poles were so they could attach the bobber near the pole end of their line and fish deeper waters! Even those guys could usually only garner a hand-full of those golden morsels but since they did this several times a week, they could put together good numbers, then enjoy meals of their favorite fish!! "Father Time" must have caught up to them because you don't see this technique out there any more.


That lake used to be so full of Blue-Gill you would wonder how they all survived.
ODNR told me the large Shad population we now have is what hurt the Blue-Gill.
I told him...All the Catfish they're putting in are do'in it...He said Catfish won't
bother Blue-Gill...Which surprised me.
East of Congress Lake Road, There would be hundreds of ice fishermen out there
on weekends.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Whoever told you Catfish won't bother gills must not know anything about catfishing. I use 3 inch gills for catfish bait all the time and catch some nice cats on them. I know a lot of guys who use gills as catfish bait.


----------



## nkmy10 (Jun 15, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Whoever told you Catfish won't bother gills must not know anything about catfishing. I use 3 inch gills for catfish bait all the time and catch some nice cats on them. I know a lot of guys who use gills as catfish bait.


Blue Gill is one of Catfish top food. ???


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, but I wasn't gonna tell him he is FOS


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> I agree, but I wasn't gonna tell him he is FOS


But he his. Funny how some of these guys dont know..... smh


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> I will be there later keeping them all thanks didnt want to waste gas!


How'd that work out BC?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I remember Verdenne. She bought that boat when she retired. Nice lady. Only saw her a handful of times. Often wondered about her. Last time I saw her she had a nice bunch of gills. That was when the fishing was at it's finest. Thanks ODNR! Now all that's needed is a large colony of Cormorants! Not. I'm sure happy that you got into some nice Perch. I used to catch some nice Crappie drifting a small jig and minnow.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

JamesF said:


> Thanks ODNR! Now all that's needed is a large colony of Cormorants! .


Need an open season on them like in Ontario. Turn em into fertilizer


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Oh no! Not the poor Cormorants!!!! 
Just as deadly to fish, as Mosquitoes are to us. Hunters need to sharpen their shooting skills. Put a bounty on them, like they did the Fox.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Great post. how many remember when they had the 9-11in bluegills and the 12in redears that were regularly caught? And the 12-15 crappie! Over harvest killed that lake way before the shad, catfish, and cormorants were there. The perch however were too smart and nomadic for them to get overfished to the same point. I too, remember some epic days on perch out there, most through the ice, some on open water, but I had to stop going because the I was dumb and posted about my catches and pretty soon my ice spots started having people show up that swore they had fished it their whole lives. Glad you found the perch, but now I have to find another school to fish. I imagine that school will be filling plenty of coolers by now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps a tad too much detail! Could have reduced the time frame way down on my "35 yr" theory.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> Great post. how many remember when they had the 9-11in bluegills and the 12in redears that were regularly caught? And the 12-15 crappie! Over harvest killed that lake way before the shad, catfish, and cormorants were there. The perch however were too smart and nomadic for them to get overfished to the same point. I too, remember some epic days on perch out there, most through the ice, some on open water, but I had to stop going because the I was dumb and posted about my catches and pretty soon my ice spots started having people show up that swore they had fished it their whole lives. Glad you found the perch, but now I have to find another school to fish. I imagine that school will be filling plenty of coolers by now.


 Give an man a fish and you will feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and the sucker will be in your spot the next time you go to fish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

leeabu said:


> Give an man a fish and you will feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and the sucker will be in your spot the next time you go to fish.


Man, the good old days. I wish I would have kept my mouth shut. To be young and dumb.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's just sad. Not just over harvesting, but damned poor management, once Akron turned it over to the DNR. I do appreciate the new ramp though. I have always been conservative about the fish I keep. Sorry to say, but there are many that are far more greedy than most. And those are the people that actually do a good deal of harm to our natural resources. I fished a certain lake that was similar to Mogadore. A couple of guys would keep as many huge gills and other fish. In fact he boasted about that on this forum, and invited others to do the same. That was was about ten years ago. Now there are limits in place, but almost too late. I have been a proponent of this for quite a few years. Some of this was due to trusting that fishermen would be honest. Now I don't know the person that posted, but claims, he and his friend would take any where from 200 to 350 9 inch blue gills and red ears in one week end. This is a small lake, and that greed does have an impact. This guy went on to hit this lake the next year, he fished more than weekends the second year. I and my brother spoke up one day about this while he was coming off the lake. I asked that his catch be checked. And sure enough, the amount of fish he had would feed around 20 people. There was a posted limit, yet liberal. Later another couple of guys came in with a catch similar. I made it known to the manager that if this type of behavior continues, the fishing will not survive such pressure. I believe that the person who posted on here was either a liar or just plain ignorant. Having said that... I really don't care what this person thinks about this. It was not something a true sportsman would do. This is the very reason that some lakes in Minnesota have a FIVE panfish limit on bluegill, and I think Crappie.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fished Mogadore 12/3 today. Cold, damp and desolate. My buddy and I managed to keep 20 perch. Fish averaged between 7 and 9 with a few 10 inchers. Drop shot minnow and spoon with maggots. Had a good time but chilled to the bone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

James, you make some good points, however, but Moggie(nor Wingfoot for that matter) "ever" had any limits on bluegill or crappie. Springfield used to have numbers and size limits on crappie but I think that was dropped last year due to stunting of that species. I don't condone blatant "overharvest" on any fish(white perch being an exception) but if there's "no" limit, "Some People" are going to take all they can catch, limit or "no". There appears to be noone to "police" these lakes so if fishermen don't police "themselves", nothing is ever going to change! As far as I know, there is a 30 fish limit on yellow perch statewide(no exceptions), a Good thing!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been on mosquito anchored to the bridge watch four guys fill four buckets with gills couple years back. on any lake it will take a toll. its showing on mos not as meny huge crappie as there was five years back. and I remember catching walleye in the hammer handle size years back. don,t get them anymore.[just not very often] greed will do the lakes in[that and multiple tournies every weekend] CJ some day you and I need to just go for a lakes tour.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> been on mosquito anchored to the bridge watch four guys fill four buckets with gills couple years back. on any lake it will take a toll. its showing on mos not as meny huge crappie as there was five years back. and I remember catching walleye in the hammer handle size years back. don,t get them anymore.[just not very often] greed will do the lakes in[that and multiple tournies every weekend] CJ some day you and I need to just go for a lakes tour.


The crappie size is due to the nine inch limit that was set a few seasons ago. There’s a lot of crappies in this lake but due to the size limit all you can keep is the big ones. That leaves a tremendous amount of little ones to spawn with each other. Takes over three years for them to reach ten inches but they spawn at their second year. That’s putting a lot more into than removing from the lake. Hopefully they won’t start stunting in parts of the lake that doesn’t get fished very hard. Last spring I sat in a bay and caught close to a hundred crappies on small cranks and only 6 were actually 9” or a little bigger.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> James, you make some good points, however, but Moggie(nor Wingfoot for that matter) "ever" had any limits on bluegill or crappie. Springfield used to have numbers and size limits on crappie but I think that was dropped last year due to stunting of that species. I don't condone blatant "overharvest" on any fish(white perch being an exception) but if there's "no" limit, "Some People" are going to take all they can catch, limit or "no". There appears to be noone to "police" these lakes so if fishermen don't police "themselves", nothing is ever going to change! As far as I know, there is a 30 fish limit on yellow perch statewide(no exceptions), a Good thing!


I may have posted incorrectly. However it is the small lake that I was posting about the limit. Started a long time ago at 30 fish per person, bass at 3. Now I think it's a bit different. Maybe 15,per person. I could be wrong.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

James f thx u brother! Squitter fish grow way too many 9in being pulled out Chauncey! I see it and there are 2 bays that I have seen the gill size get smaller why u ask , cause they are going home! Am seeing the fish grow again but y can’t keep ever 6in gill or the bulls! Need limit bad!!! They told me in a few years!!!! The technology has made bad fishermen good and good fishermen better! Need to protect the resources that being said every lake is different needs to be determine what limits , size , and maybe none! Shennago way to many 8 -10in fish


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Modern technology sure makes a difference. However it starts with the fisherman. Bad people make it harder for the honest people. At certain times, wildlife are vulnerable, and these people are more than willing to go beyond the common sense and the law. We had a vendor that our company dealt with about twenty years ago. We found out that he was a ring leader for a massive poaching operation that was beyond nationwide, Canada and Mexico. He used to show us pics of some amazing animals. Now he dreams about being free. Doing 25 in Federal prison. Tried in absentia by both Canada and Mexico. I thought this guy was just a rich bastard!?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

i thought maybe you were talking Mog or Wft, my bad. Anyways, I saw a guy a couple years ago on shore at a small spawning bay at Wft fill two medium sized coolers to the top w/crappie(cookie cutter 7-8" ers) so full, he couldn't lift them but had to drag them to his car! I had to ask him if he planned to clean and use all those fish? He said he lived on a "poor" street in Akron and would keep some for a meal or two, but leave some at each neighboring house for "his peeps" to enjoy! Man!-how do you contest that??


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> i thought maybe you were talking Mog or Wft, my bad. Anyways, I saw a guy a couple years ago on shore at a small spawning bay at Wft fill two medium sized coolers to the top w/crappie(cookie cutter 7-8" ers) so full, he couldn't lift them but had to drag them to his car! I had to ask him if he planned to clean and use all those fish? He said he lived on a "poor" street in Akron and would keep some for a meal or two, but leave some at each neighboring house for "his peeps" to enjoy! Man!-how do you contest that??


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Feed the neighborhood. Well if he's honest, and probably so,cause I sure wouldn't want to clean that many fish. Not sure about the Crappie situation and average size. Having a lot of poor people is not uncommon.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Well look am sorry feeding people in need is good but not good for the fishery period! That wft was once again missed managed by the odnr! No regulations on panfish! Way to small of a lake! ? I wonder what would happen if Rockwell became open!!! Would odnr be that stupid not to have regulations there on panfish!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I wonder what would happen if Rockwell became open!!!


If Rockwell. Meander and Barberton Reservoirs were to open to public fishing, then all those stunted panfish would be thinned out and be able to grow to eater size.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not what I heard!!! Don’t know anything about Barberton tho!!! Let the fishermen thin out everything!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

back to moggie. live in louisville not far at all but never fished that lake.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to try it.

It is still IMO one of the better fishing lake in NEO. Not like it used to be with jumbo panfish but still not too bad. It's not drawn down like the USACE lakes either. It was still full pool when I was fishing there last week.
You do have to remove your gas tank. At least you no longer have to remove your outboard.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> You have to try it.
> It is still IMO one of the better fishing lake in NEO. Not like it used to be with jumbo panfish but still not too bad. It's not drawn down like the USACE lakes either. It was still full pool when I was fishing there last week.
> You do have to remove your gas tank. At least you no longer have to remove your outboard.


Built in tanks are ok. There are a few(very few) guys who have a nack for finding the bigger panfish than the majority of US!(They're in the 10%)!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok come spring I,ll put in some hours there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If I was look'in for blue-gill, east of Congress Lake Road
would be on the Hit-List, for sure. Very little pressure.
Has always been prime blue gill water.
Boat ramp may require a little more effort than you're used to.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Well, Congratulations on striking Gold! And yes, once in 35 Years seems to be the average!
> I did that exact same thing at Moggie(about "35"years ago!), got 37, 10-14" in 12' of water on pieces of crawler! I remember that day like yesterday! Out there, that's comparable to scoring that "buck of a lifetime"!(Have had many days with low numbers but never had a repeat of that day since!) There are schools of Jumbos available, just nearly impossible to find them because they are "constantly on the move foraging for food"(ice fishers here with underwater video "will" confirm this statement). Wingfoot, Milton, Nimi, and Mosquito are "very similar" to Mogadore in this regard. "Typically", on our inland lakes, if you happen to find some, 5 to 10 is a "very successful" day!(Obviously, you are not the "typical" fisherman!) They're there, then gone, "somewhere else"! You were very "lucky" to have located them(and kept them around!), not once but Twice!-JMHO.
> Congrats, again!!


2 or 3 years ago the state drew down Nimisila when they were working on the West Reservoir dam. We caught lake Erie sized perch and big crappie by fishing underneath seagulls diving on schools of shad or shiners. That lake was on fire for about 2 months. We chased seagulls all over the lake catching perch. Even shorefishermen were cashing in on decent catches.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Pole Squeezer said:


> 2 or 3 years ago the state drew down Nimisila when they were working on the West Reservoir dam. We caught lake Erie sized perch and big crappie by fishing underneath seagulls diving on schools of shad or shiners. That lake was on fire for about 2 months. We chased seagulls all over the lake catching perch. Even shorefishermen were cashing in on decent catches.


 that sounds pretty awesome and as you obviously know which a lot of people don't a fish's life is spent following its next meal so I have recently learned if you can find the bait fish you'll find the predators and that's in any lake in the world. I have recently been fishing mogadore quite regularly dealing with the crowds at the boat ramps and such. But a lot of the folks I talked to don't even catch anything when they go? Bottom line is you have to put your time in nothing replaces time on the water to learn fish behavior and fishing techniques and every lake is a little different. Lately I've been getting slab crappies nice bluegills and on the last trip I caught about 10 pure strain red ear mixed in with a bunch of nice size bluegills the red ear actually had the humps on their heads and the real pointy lips what's scales like armor very thick fish although I did not take a picture of any of them for some reason. I fish with a camera on every trip and I cannot believe the amount of panfish and large catfish that are in the lake as well as the fast current that flows close to the bottom especially on Windy days. funny thing is sometimes those fish that are swimming by by the hundreds underneath the boat but will not bite for some reason? On my last trip there were hundreds of slab crappies swimming underneath the boat following the current and the plankton but I only caught bluegills and red ear?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

My favorite way to fish for cats at moggy is either floating a medium or large shrimp unweighted on a circle hook, or freelinined near blowdowns, and fallen trees. Good success doing this.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Pole Squeezer said:


> My favorite way to fish for cats at moggy is either floating a medium or large shrimp unweighted on a circle hook, or freelinined near blowdowns, and fallen trees. Good success doing this.


 yeah they definitely love their shrimp at Moggie don't they I've actually been catching quite a few on jigs and minnows under bobbers while crappie fishing four to eight pounders on the ultra light tackle they feel huge! My buddy catches 12 13 lb channels out of there on cut bluegill and small live bluegills. Check out this perch I got at Erie today he hit a Kevorkian circus freak Michigan stinger behind a large dipsy diver I think it might be my Pb!


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I never saw her but there used to be an "old timer crew" back many years ago that fished in their(rowed) boats, usually singly!, off the creekbed just west of 43. Anytime on any given day, a few of them would be out there with their "long, extension fiberglas and/or bamboo, bobber-clad poles that looked to be 10 or more feet long.(I spoke to a couple of them once and "pried" some info out of them!) They fished nearly every day and mostly for perch. The long poles were so they could attach the bobber near the pole end of their line and fish deeper waters! Even those guys could usually only garner a hand-full of those golden morsels but since they did this several times a week, they could put together good numbers, then enjoy meals of their favorite fish!! "Father Time" must have caught up to them because you don't see this technique out there any more.


LOL funny you mention that, my dad was one of them "ole timers" and I still have his bamboo. Usd a rope string instead of poly line. Your right tho, some days was a 5 gallon bucket full others a few panfish and tigers but just enough for a beer or 2.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Agent47 said:


> LOL funny you mention that, my dad was one of them "ole timers" and I still have his bamboo. Usd a rope string instead of poly line. Your right tho, some days was a 5 gallon bucket full others a few panfish and tigers but just enough for a beer or 2.


I Loved to watch those old timers, perhaps the last of the "pure" fishermen. A handfull of perch each trip was just fine with them!(sadly, now I'm one, old timer, and don't seem to get out much anymore!)


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> I Loved to watch those old timers, perhaps the last of the "pure" fishermen. A handfull of perch each trip was just fine with them!(sadly, now I'm one, old timer, and don't seem to get out much anymore!)


I hear all that, my head is telling me let’s go let’s go let’s go but my body says hold on not so fast


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Eyegagger said:


> yeah they definitely love their shrimp at Moggie don't they I've actually been catching quite a few on jigs and minnows under bobbers while crappie fishing four to eight pounders on the ultra light tackle they feel huge! My buddy catches 12 13 lb channels out of there on cut bluegill and small live bluegills. Check out this perch I got at Erie today he hit a Kevorkian circus freak Michigan stinger behind a large dipsy diver I think it might be my Pb!
> View attachment 377043


Inquiring minds want to know how long that perch was????


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I Loved to watch those old timers, perhaps the last of the "pure" fishermen. A handfull of perch each trip was just fine with them!(sadly, now I'm one, old timer, and don't seem to get out much anymore!)


LOL, Im right there with ya


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I know the perch looks much bigger but it only measured 13 in but it hit a spoon behind a large dypsy diver and I thought it was a walleye when reeling it in


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What everybody really wants to know is how Big that wally is in your avatar pic is?? And did it win the Fall Brawl??


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

The walleye was only 10 .8lbs 32.5in. and considering I'm fishing out of a rowboat you know the answer to the second question. I did not have the money to enter the Fall brawl last year, and that was only one of the fish that I caught in a 2-week span during the fall brawl that were 29 inch or over. Two of the fish caught on the same evening in the same spot one after the other literally within seconds after hooking one of the fish another rod went off and I had to wait until I landed the one at hand before I even got to the other rod. and I know the pictures do not give the fish any justice but you can take my word for it they were 29 and 30 in. they were both released after a quick measurement. we'll just have to see what happens this year?


c. j. stone said:


> What everybody really wants to know is how Big that wally is in your avatar pic is?? And did it win the Fall Brawl??


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Eyegagger said:


> yeah they definitely love their shrimp at Moggie don't they I've actually been catching quite a few on jigs and minnows under bobbers while crappie fishing four to eight pounders on the ultra light tackle they feel huge! My buddy catches 12 13 lb channels out of there on cut bluegill and small live bluegills. Check out this perch I got at Erie today he hit a Kevorkian circus freak Michigan stinger behind a large dipsy diver I think it might be my Pb!
> View attachment 377043


Wow that's a tanker.


----------

